# L&M inventory clearance 2022



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

I just saw the list...in the last two years, second hand gear has gone up in value...and based on the list, it doesnt appear to be coming down...
Bloor St has a 2016 LP studio, used, for 1900...
Before i could get a V, they jumped in price...looks like if i want that Gibson V, I'll need to wait longer (although, i am enjoying the Dean V79 i picked up)


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

ezcomes said:


> I just saw the list...in the last two years, second hand gear has gone up in value...and based on the list, it doesnt appear to be coming down...
> Bloor St has a 2016 LP studio, used, for 1900...
> Before i could get a V, they jumped in price...looks like if i want that Gibson V, I'll need to wait longer (although, i am enjoying the Dean V79 i picked up)


Is this just one store?


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Or you can just go on kijiji and offer someone half of what they listed for and after 9 months of them failing to sell it at 95% of retail they will probably fold and sell it to you because your offer will be the largest by far.

They may rub their balls on it like I do when I’m losing more than 55% of what I paid. So make sure you wash it.


----------



## Shaqrad (May 6, 2020)

$1900 for a LP Studio! What?! Prices are getting wild


----------



## Schecter Skelter (12 mo ago)

Shaqrad said:


> $1900 for a LP Studio! What?! Prices are getting wild



yep ... When I went in to buy my 59 reissue, there was a Smokehouse burst one there for $1800 and it played like Crap ... didn't feel right with all the chambering , didn't sound the best either, I went there to buy the smokehouse, but quickly changed my mind


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I have plans to go with a friend. There is one guitar in Kanata that has my attention, and what looks like a decent deal on a Helix rackmount.


----------



## Mike_Blaszk (Sep 16, 2021)

I took a look at the Brampton, Mississauga, Burlington, Guelph, Cambridge and Hamilton inventory's. Nothing of interest to me and the pricing for most of the items doesn't really enter "blowout" territory in my opinion. Theres a Boss DD-3 for $99 at the Burlington location and a Mesa 2x12 Horizontal Recto Cab at the Brampton location for $399, if anyone's interested. Thats not awful.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Shaqrad said:


> $1900 for a LP Studio! What?! Prices are getting wild


I’ve never met someone who has paid or received more than $950 and a set of nunchucks for that guitar.

I’ve also never met someone who has owned that guitar who continued to play guitar 4 months after owning it and then selling it for $950 and a set of nunchucks and joining Cobra Kai and redefining their lives.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I saw a used les paul studio on inventory clearance site for $395. Can't remember which store.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

There is a used Epiphone Slash Firebird at the North Van store for $499. Has anyone tried one of these? Also a used Blues Jr for $349.


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

Used to be a cool sale but now, not so much


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

A few recording/PA items of interest at Markham. The sale price on the new Aston Spirit mics is tempting.


----------



## mnfrancis (May 24, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> Or you can just go on kijiji and offer someone half of what they listed for and after 9 months of them failing to sell it at 95% of retail they will probably fold and sell it to you because your offer will be the largest by far.
> 
> They may rub their balls on it like I do when I’m losing more than 55% of what I paid. So make sure you wash it.


Someone please remind me to never haggle over any deals with Always12AM


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

mnfrancis said:


> Someone please remind me to never haggle over any deals with Always12AM


How do you think vintage amps and guitars got their smell?


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Hmm I see more than a few stores cutting the price on new Line 6 items like Helix LT and HX Stomp. Gotta wonder a) if Line 6 is introducing new models, or b) L&M is dropping the line. Anyone have a crystal ball??


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

This sale blows. Why bother.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

mnfrancis said:


> Someone please remind me to never haggle over any deals with Always12AM


Keep in mind he never said WHERE he rubs his balls on the amp. Cold tubes don't burn................


----------



## Robhotdad (Oct 27, 2016)

You'll have nothing and be happy.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

BlueRocker said:


> This sale blows. Why bother.


It's funny. My local store has a pedal I've looked at a few times on sale. "Regular: $329.99 on sale for 249.99" It's been sitting in the store for at least 6 months and their "Inventory blowout price" is the same price it hasn't been selling at.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I was there yesterday buying Fender & Dean Markley strings to try out. Their regular prices on those are decent, but I saw nothing on sale worth it (as usual). 

Sunday mid-afternoon is typically very busy for them. I kid you not that wondering staff outnumbered wandering customers.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Has anyone seen an Ox in any of the store lists?


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

DavidP said:


> Hmm I see more than a few stores cutting the price on new Line 6 items like Helix LT and HX Stomp. Gotta wonder a) if Line 6 is introducing new models, or b) L&M is dropping the line. Anyone have a crystal ball??


The Line6 stuff is an easy “loss leader” for them. Yorkville distributes L6 so L&M has a higher profit margin than anyone else in Canada.


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

American deluxe fat Strat for $799 at Halifax. That was the only real deal I saw


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Mike_Blaszk said:


> I took a look at the Brampton, Mississauga, Burlington, Guelph, Cambridge and Hamilton inventory's. Nothing of interest to me and the pricing for most of the items doesn't really enter "blowout" territory in my opinion. Theres a Boss DD-3 for $99 at the Burlington location and a Mesa 2x12 Horizontal Recto Cab at the Brampton location for $399, if anyone's interested. Thats not awful.


As long as that Recto cab is in OK shape, that's a deal. Mine was $420 used several years ago, and I was happy to get it at that price.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Odd bargain here and there but generally on the used items... new stuff is the usual $100 bucks off a $4000 guitar deal.


----------



## no.mop (Dec 21, 2009)

ezcomes said:


> I just saw the list...in the last two years, second hand gear has gone up in value...and based on the list, it doesnt appear to be coming down...
> Bloor St has a 2016 LP studio, used, for 1900...
> Before i could get a V, they jumped in price...looks like if i want that Gibson V, I'll need to wait longer (although, i am enjoying the Dean V79 i picked up)


You're looking at the wrong column - it's $880. Cheaper than any on Reverb. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> I’ve never met someone who has paid or received more than $950 and a set of nunchucks for that guitar.
> 
> I’ve also never met someone who has owned that guitar who continued to play guitar 4 months after owning it and then selling it for $950 and a set of nunchucks and joining Cobra Kai and redefining their lives.


I made a guitar out of the box my nunchucks came in.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

player99 said:


> I made a guitar out of the box my nunchucks came in.


I bought a set of studio monitors for $256 8 years ago and they are the same price today. Gibson is ready for MIM models. It would save them a lot of money and maybe then they could lower the price of their 14lbs standard models.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> I bought a set of studio monitors for $256 8 years ago and they are the same price today. Gibson is ready for MIM models. It would save them a lot of money and maybe then they could lower the price of their 14lbs standard models.


Some top of the line speakers are so expensive they wouldn't dare raising the price. $256 for speakers. Ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Davidian (Sep 8, 2008)

For the Plexi players….Looks like Markham will have a Marshall SV20H for 1100


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Verne said:


> Keep in mind he never said WHERE he rubs his balls on the amp. Cold tubes don't burn................


Does it really matter_ where_ he rubs them??


----------



## patski (Feb 7, 2018)

Shaqrad said:


> $1900 for a LP Studio! What?! Prices are getting wild


That is...that is...uh...

...that's utterly batshit!


----------



## patski (Feb 7, 2018)

I've noticed since the pandemic started, L&M keeps having all sorts of sales, "blow out" yada yada. Doesn't seem like they're able to move product fast enough. Prices on new Fenders have gone up stupidly also, which likely doesn't help!


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

player99 said:


> Some top of the line speakers are so expensive they wouldn't dare raising the price. $256 for speakers. Ridiculously expensive.


These are expensive:









Dynaudio - M3VE Bi-Amped Main Package


Dynaudio - M3VE Bi-Amped Main Package




www.long-mcquade.com





Studio monitors begin at $250 per speaker lol. But bargain hunting isn’t going to be the best approach to audio referencing equipment lol.


----------



## Maplevike (12 mo ago)

The used USA EVH Wolfgang in Oshawa could be a deal at $1675. I already have one, but I'd grab that if I were in the market.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Shaqrad said:


> $1900 for a LP Studio! What?! Prices are getting wild


The one with the AA flame top is $2100! The regular carved maple top Studio line now starts at $1600 for the Tributes to $1930 for the typical black or wine red glossy finish model that's been around for 30 years, to $2100 for the AA top one.
These are all about $300+ more than 3 years ago or so. I think the Tributes were $1299 only a year ago.
No wonder every Studio on kijiji is now asking $1500.. but as pointed out earlier they're all worth $950. ( although maybe not for long?)


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

tomee2 said:


> The one with the AA flame top is $2100! The regular carved maple top Studio line now starts at $1600 for the Tributes to $1930 for the typical black or wine red glossy finish model that's been around for 30 years, to $2100 for the AA top one.
> These are all about $300+ more than 3 years ago or so. I think the Tributes were $1299 only a year ago.
> No wonder every Studio on kijiji is now asking $1500.. but as pointed out earlier they're all worth $950. ( although maybe not for long?)


On the Long and McQuade site for their inventory listing I saw several used studios ranging from $395 to $899. Yes there were some that were more but I consider that price range worth noting.


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

They would move more product in and outside of 'sales' if they just updated their used online inventory system. The fact that I have to manually go through 'PDFs' store-by-store for sales / searching, or contact 'chat' to ask if they have product X used anywhere in Canada and at what price is...sad.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Burlington store is listing a used American Vintage 52 Telecaster, regular price $1,699. Sale price $1,699. Someone better rush down there and grab that before the sale ends.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Burlington store is listing a used American Vintage 52 Telecaster, regular price $1,699. Sale price $1,699. Someone better rush down there and grab that before the sale ends.


Never mind. I called and asked if I wasn't able to get down there before the sale ended if I could still get it at the sale price. They said I could talk to the manager.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I should add that I have gotten a significant deal at this sale a few years back. EVH striped B&W, listed for $1249, and they offered it to me for $879.

Now, it was on their wall for a while, and was $879 before the dollar dropped, but I was happy to get it for the price.

Point being that they sometimes have some extra room to move.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

Another sale at L&M? Hurray! Another chance to save 10% on garbage I never needed in the first place...

No thanks.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Jimi D said:


> Another sale at L&M? Hurray! Another chance to save 10% on garbage I never needed in the first place...
> 
> No thanks.


One mans garbage...


----------



## Shaqrad (May 6, 2020)

no.mop said:


> You're looking at the wrong column - it's $880. Cheaper than any on Reverb. 🤷‍♂️


Bedford, Nova Scotia has a LP Studio in Smokehouse Burst for $1,929.00 and a 2016 Ebony for $1,599.00 so I dunno man because Bloor as a 2016 Ebony for $879.99. Seems like the store manager decides and there is no consistency between stores. This sale is wack


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Shaqrad said:


> Bedford, Nova Scotia has a LP Studio in Smokehouse Burst for $1,929.00 and a 2016 Ebony for $1,599.00 so I dunno man because Bloor as a 2016 Ebony for $879.99. Seems like the store manager decides and there is no consistency between stores. This sale is wack


The Bloor store studio could be dinged and chipped and maybe other issues. The other 2 might be mint. After I bought my Mesa Fillmore 50 some months ago I saw the same amp also brand new in another store for $300 cheaper. I called the store to find out why I couldn't get more of a price break on mine. It seems the cheaper one was a new amp that suffered some water damage on the cabinet. I briefly thought about taking mine back and getting the cheaper one. But then decided I didn't want an amp with water damage on it, even if it was minor.


----------



## no.mop (Dec 21, 2009)

Shaqrad said:


> Bedford, Nova Scotia has a LP Studio in Smokehouse Burst for $1,929.00 and a 2016 Ebony for $1,599.00 so I dunno man because Bloor as a 2016 Ebony for $879.99. Seems like the store manager decides and there is no consistency between stores. This sale is wack


Yeah it wouldn't surprise me at all if that was the reason it's so inconsistent. And like @guitarman2 said, the Bloor one's probably all beat up. 😬


----------



## RSar (12 mo ago)

guitarman2 said:


> The Bloor store studio could be dinged and chipped and maybe other issues. The other 2 might be mint. After I bought my Mesa Fillmore 50 some months ago I saw the same amp also brand new in another store for $300 cheaper. I called the store to find out why I couldn't get more of a price break on mine. It seems the cheaper one was a new amp that suffered some water damage on the cabinet. I briefly thought about taking mine back and getting the cheaper one. But then decided I didn't want an amp with water damage on it, even if it was minor.


I love my Fillmore 50 combo!


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I just got a text message about this sale, something they swore up & down they would never do. Tsk tsk.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

Davidian said:


> For the Plexi players….Looks like Markham will have a Marshall SV20H for 1100


So tempted to get this but I'm not sure if the attenuator on my Captor X would be good enough to handle it. From what I recall this amp really needs to be cranked to get those nice Plexi tones.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Got to the Markham store and both items I was interesting in were still there, so I had to choose...










Fair price on a used Aston Spirit, which has been on my watch list for a while.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Steeles L&M still has 2 CS Gibson Les Pauls, out on the sales racks with the other used guitars. Both are $4800ish, about $1000 off. One had some dings on the back and look well handled. I don't think they were used though. Demos, or returns? Odd to see them out with the regular riff raff 

Kanata on Thursday still had 2 CV Squier Esquires at $499. I was surprised those were still there.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I didn't make it out this time, but nothing in the ads--includign the local only stuff interested me (Or else was out of my price range at the time)
Although just days before the sale I bought some headphones at one L&M that were on sale & a better deal than the ones they had in the flyer.
At least for my Budget & headphone needs.


----------

